

How to make design and engineering work together effectively - relation
http://blog.derrickko.com/designers-and-engineers-can-play-nice/

======
demian
The most important point here is the proposition that design should be
finished before any coding starts.

Thanks to the rise of user experience and interaction design the Waterfall
backlash is starting to wear off, and the Agile hype getting more moderated.
This is great for Software Engineering.

